# I'm new and looking for a Schwinn



## Dgoldman (Dec 13, 2016)

Hi All,

I'm new to this site and hoping for a few suggestions. When I was 12 for my birthday my parents took me to the Schwinn store to get a bike. I picked out a Apple karate non 5 speed. I loved that bike and wished I still Had it. Money didn't come easy for my
parents but that was a day I'll never forget. Have always loved the vintage prewar bikes but don't know that much about them. My dad is 90 years old and had a Schwinn with a tank but he doesn't remember the name. I'm guessing his bike was around a 1936-1938. I would love to get something in that time frame. A complete bike is what I am looking for not restored. I am very mechanical so dismantling and cleaning up is no problem. I am looking for recomendations on what to look for without breaking the bank. Maybe that's not possible? I don't know. I just know that I would like to get into this and get some good advise on where to look and buy. I want to surprise my dad and show him. I live in south Orange County calif.  I appreciate any suggestions or help!

Thanks!
Dgoldman


----------



## bricycle (Dec 13, 2016)

Welcome to the CABE!
36-38 Schwinn's are some of the most costly, but good luck with your search!


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Dec 13, 2016)

Welcome to the cabe.Hang on here and you will see something you like.


----------



## Autocycleplane (Dec 13, 2016)

http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/1939-schwinn-motorbike-lasalle-nice-original-paint.99750/


----------



## Dgoldman (Dec 13, 2016)

bricycle said:


> Welcome to the CABE!
> 36-38 Schwinn's are some of the most costly, but good luck with your search!




Can you give me some suggestions on what models from low to high and what I can expect to pay? Thanks


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 13, 2016)

A basic, original paint Motobike with a tank is probably at least $3k. Of course if it had all the bells and whistles then you are into $10k territory. 

This bike was listed here on the CABE for $3300 in May of 2014 and did sell




 

This is my '38 cantilever Autocycle Deluxe


----------



## bricycle (Dec 13, 2016)

Dgoldman said:


> Can you give me some suggestions on what models from low to high and what I can expect to pay? Thanks



 best to use our search engine... for topic just use 1936, 1937, 1938 Schwinn (one at a time) and thread type: Trade/Sell You should pull up all kinds of stuff


----------



## jkent (Dec 13, 2016)

Freqman1 said:


> A basic, original paint Motobike with a tank is probably at least $3k. Of course if it had all the bells and whistles then you are into $10k territory.
> 
> This bike was listed here on the CABE for $3300 in May of 2014 and did sell
> 
> ...




Show off!
Just kidding. I love that DeLuxe


----------



## jkent (Dec 13, 2016)

Here is my 1937 I picked it up from a Cabe member about a month ago. I feel like I got a very fair deal on the bike. They are out there, It may not fall in your lap right off the bat but if your patient you can get a pretty decent bike at a fair price.


----------



## Dgoldman (Dec 13, 2016)

jkent said:


> Here is my 1937 I picked it up from a Cabe member about a month ago. I feel like I got a very fair deal on the bike. They are out there, It may not fall in your lap right off the bat but if your patient you can get a pretty decent bike at a fair price.
> 
> View attachment 396242




If you don't mind me asking, what's a ballpark number for a bike like that?

Thanks!


----------



## jacob9795 (Dec 13, 2016)

Nice rides above !
Here are some bikes that will get you past the finish line so you don't have to devote much of your life thumbing through eBay/Craigslist posts looking for parts:
https://orangecounty.craigslist.org/bik/5897009544.html

https://orangecounty.craigslist.org/bik/5903906445.html

Respectively:


----------



## Jaypem (Dec 13, 2016)

jacob9795 said:


> Nice rides above !
> Here are some bikes that will get you past the finish line so you don't have to devote much of your life thumbing through eBay/Craigslist posts looking for parts:
> https://orangecounty.craigslist.org/bik/5897009544.html
> 
> ...




WOW! 
Right in your back yard...if you want to jump right in near the top of the bike heap, your search could be over 
I don't know the current market well enough, but it seems like these bikes aren't priced way off.
I'd probably want more of the tank graphics intact for that price I guess, but...way cool!


----------



## frankster41 (Dec 13, 2016)

Dgoldman said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm new to this site and hoping for a few suggestions. When I was 12 for my birthday my parents took me to the Schwinn store to get a bike. I picked out a Apple karate non 5 speed. I loved that bike and wished I still Had it. Money didn't come easy for my
> parents but that was a day I'll never forget. Have always loved the vintage prewar bikes but don't know that much about them. My dad is 90 years old and had a Schwinn with a tank but he doesn't remember the name. I'm guessing his bike was around a 1936-1938. I would love to get something in that time frame. A complete bike is what I am looking for not restored. I am very mechanical so dismantling and cleaning up is no problem. I am looking for recomendations on what to look for without breaking the bank. Maybe that's not possible? I don't know. I just know that I would like to get into this and get some good advise on where to look and buy. I want to surprise my dad and show him. I live in south Orange County calif.  I appreciate any suggestions or help!
> ...



I bought this 1937 Motorbike 4 mo. ago for 4k badged as a Stutz
I bought this 1939 deluxe cantilever Autocycle for $7500 3 yrs ago


----------



## Dgoldman (Dec 13, 2016)

frankster41 said:


> I bought this 1937 Motorbike 4 mo. ago for 4k badged as a Stutz
> I bought this 1939 deluxe cantilever Autocycle for $7500 3 yrs ago
> 
> View attachment 396337
> ...



Awesome bikes! Love the blue one.


----------



## frankster41 (Dec 13, 2016)

Dgoldman said:


> Awesome bikes! Love the blue one.



Another poc


----------



## Dgoldman (Dec 13, 2016)

frankster41 said:


> I bought this 1937 Motorbike 4 mo. ago for 4k badged as a Stutz
> I bought this 1939 deluxe cantilever Autocycle for $7500 3 yrs ago
> 
> View attachment 396337
> ...



You should be proud of that. It's beautiful! I'm also into Honda Mini trails. I had 5 and restored a few and sold .Others I cleaned up and were riders. Usually only takes me a few hours to get them running after sitting in garages for over twenty years. I have one left, all original 1971 CT 70. It's a rider. May see if someone will make me a trade for it. Time to try something new.


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 14, 2016)

Dang it Frank I still kick myself for not buying that DD! Beautiful bike. V/r Shawn


----------



## Esteban32696 (Dec 14, 2016)

Some on this website will give you an idea of what to expect to pay. Of course, finding a local one by owner may be a lot cheaper.

http://budgetbicyclectr.com/vintage...e-circa-1900-up-bicycles-for-sale-online.html


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 14, 2016)

Esteban32696 said:


> Some on this website will give you an idea of what to expect to pay. Of course, finding a local one by owner may be a lot cheaper.
> 
> http://budgetbicyclectr.com/vintage...e-circa-1900-up-bicycles-for-sale-online.html




I wouldn't use BBC prices as comps! V/r Shawn


----------



## Euphman06 (Dec 14, 2016)

Prewar Schwinn's are great bikes, (even if the schwinn haters disagree, lol). You might have a smaller chance on the left coast of scoring something local for cheap, but keep your eyes open to craigslist, ebay, flea markets, estate sales, yard sales etc. You'll have a better chance of scoring a great deal that way. This is a '41 I got 30 minutes from my door. It was in response to a wanted ad of mine. Bought it for $300. It's not as deluxe as the above bikes, but still a great bike.


----------



## Dgoldman (Dec 14, 2016)

Love your bike. Nice find! Really appreciate your suggestions. The more I research I am fearful of someone selling me something that it isn't. I'll try to get more educated. Thanks!


----------



## Euphman06 (Dec 14, 2016)

Youre in the best place to find information! Lots of helpful folks here. Just be careful posting bikes that you are interested in buying but havent  yet. 

Sent from my LGLS775 using Tapatalk


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 14, 2016)

Euphman06 said:


> Youre in the best place to find information! Lots of helpful folks here. Just be careful posting bikes that you are interested in buying but havent  yet.
> 
> Sent from my LGLS775 using Tapatalk




x2 There are many people here that you can send a PM if you need help without the worry of them buying the bike out from under you. On the other side of the coin are a few who have no scruples and will screw you in a heartbeat. As I've mentioned many times before education is your best defense against making a bad mistake. Fortunately the web is full of good references and many books have been written on Schwinns making them one of the best studied manufacturers out there. Your best bet is an original bike that hasn't been messed with but these are few and far between. Here are a few good Schwinn websites:

http://www.trfindley.com/pg_schwinn_cats.htm
http://www.bicyclechronicles.com/
http://www.vintageschwinn.com/


----------



## SHO2010 (Dec 14, 2016)

Welcome to the CABE prewar bikes tend to require deep pockets. You might want to set your sights on something from the 50's they are   more available and easier to get parts for. Check and see if there are any swap meets coming up around you and look around. There is sure to be something out there you like.


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Dec 14, 2016)

Welcome to theCABE!


----------



## frankster41 (Dec 14, 2016)

jkent said:


> Here is my 1937 I picked it up from a Cabe member about a month ago. I feel like I got a very fair deal on the bike. They are out there, It may not fall in your lap right off the bat but if your patient you can get a pretty decent bike at a fair price.
> 
> View attachment 396242



A C-Model with a fender bomb?


----------



## bobcycles (Dec 14, 2016)

frankster41 said:


> I bought this 1937 Motorbike 4 mo. ago for 4k badged as a Stutz
> I bought this 1939 deluxe cantilever Autocycle for $7500 3 yrs ago
> 
> View attachment 396337
> ...





Unreal deal on the Blue Autocycle....if that bike is all orig / no repop parts?  Probably 5K under market what
a bike like that should bring.   Any idea who restored that one or how much of it is orig parts?  Looks alot like 
Johns in Portland......?


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Dec 15, 2016)

frankster41 said:


> A C-Model with a fender bomb?



? That's not a c model... 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Cooper S. (Dec 16, 2016)

If you are really on a tight budget, you might want to just get a frame an just slowly piece it together. You can usually get a nice frame for under 200, and then just slowly get the rest of it piece by piece.


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 17, 2016)

Cooper S. said:


> If you are really on a tight budget, you might want to just get a frame an just slowly piece it together. You can usually get a nice frame for under 200, and then just slowly get the rest of it piece by piece.





That would be the really expensive way to get one! I see people all the time using this logic. The problem is when you get done you have about double in a parted together bike. The only way to ever get your money back (maybe) is blow it apart again. I'd say a better strategy is to find the most complete, original bike you can and spend the money--or save until you can. V/r Shawn


----------



## frankster41 (Dec 17, 2016)

I am with Shawn on this one. Also you could lower your standards.


----------



## Dgoldman (Dec 17, 2016)

Freqman1 said:


> That would be the really expensive way to get one! I see people all the time using this logic. The problem is when you get done you have about double in a parted together bike. The only way to ever get your money back (maybe) is blow it apart again. I'd say a better strategy is to find the most complete, original bike you can and spend the money--or save until you can. V/r Shawn




I'm right there with you! Pieceing it together would be much more expensive and getting the correct parts would be time consuming. I'm going to look at years in the 40's prewar also. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## 2jakes (Dec 17, 2016)

I've had good luck at the auto-swap shows where I found a complete original Monark.
Mostly auto stuff on the table, but  there's always someone who will bring in an old bike to sell.
And if they are original, they are in rough shape or in very good condition and are priced accordingly. 
I also visit the local bike shops and pass around information that I'm looking for old bikes.
Sometimes, the kids won't have a clue, so I mention that I'm looking for "peewee Herman" bikes.
They understand this.
And have found a '54 phantom & 56 Columbia because of this.


----------



## kccomet (Dec 17, 2016)

if your have your heart set on a prewar schwinn and your looking at motor bikes and auto cycles your going to have to step up money wise, maybe look for a decent c model, something like this, although they are starting to get pricey. i dont want to sell this bike just a suggestion for reference


----------



## Goldenrod (Dec 25, 2016)

This is your time of education before pouncing.  It is not time wasted.


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Dec 26, 2016)

Welcome to the cabe


----------

